# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم FIR Dongle تحديثات :  fire dongle11/06/2012 Blackberry New Meps Added

## hassan riach

Small update for Blackberry      *ADDED NEW BLACKBERRY MEP:*   *- MEP-09292-007   
- MEP-27501-001*     *Working hard on new Update stay Tuned    More Info About Fire Dongle check The following link :* **

----------

